# علاء مبارك



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*علاء مبارك راح يشتري عربية جاكوار ب مليون جنيه .. صاحب المعرض شاف علاء و كدة ما رضيش ياخد فلوس خالص
يا فندم ما يصحش سيادتك ابن الريس اخد فلوس ازاي
علاء: دا حقك
الراجل : يا فندم مش ممكن .. دي طلعت من عندي خلاص هدية لسعادتك
علاء زهق و قاله أنا اجيبلك بابا عل تليفون هو اللي هيقدر يقنعك
علاء كلم أبوه قاله يا بابا شوف الراجل اللي مش عايز ياخد فلوس دا حاول تقنعه
حسني : يا عم الفلوس دي حقك
الراجل: لا يمكن يا ريس.. دي تبقى عيب في حقي
حسني اخر ما غلب قاله خلاص خد من علاء أي مبلغ عشان ما يزعلش ... الراجل قاله خلاص يا ريس هاخد منه 20 جنيه
الراجل : يا علاء باشا انا اتفقت مع الريس اخد 20 جنيه حق العربية
علاء : طب خلاص... طلع من جيبه 100 جنيه و قاله اتفضل
الراجل : ما معاييش فكة والله
علاء : مفيش خالص يعني ؟
الراجل : ما فيش والله
علاء : هات بالباقي عربيات :yahoo:

اتمني تكون عجبتكم
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: علاء مبارك*

هههههههههههههههههههه
جامده جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا ​


----------



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: علاء مبارك*

*


kokoman قال:



هههههههههههههههههههه
جامده جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: علاء مبارك*

*خيرب بيتك..هتحبسنا*​


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: علاء مبارك*

*ههههههههههههههههه
والنبى انت اخرتك سودة*


----------



## mina_007 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوه*
*شكررررا*


----------



## ناريمان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

حلوة كتير​*


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: علاء مبارك*

*


fady_temon قال:



خيرب بيتك..هتحبسنا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


متخفش فادى ربنا موجود ​*


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: علاء مبارك*

*


جيلان قال:



ههههههههههههههههه
والنبى انت اخرتك سودة

أنقر للتوسيع...


منا عارف علشان كده كتبت الموضوع 

احنا اخدتنا ايه منهم *​


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*


mina_007 قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه
شكررررا

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*


ناريمان قال:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

حلوة كتير​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## merola (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: علاء مبارك*

*هههههههههههههههه
لا بجد دا كريم اوووووووووووووووووى 
اوعى حد يقول لحسنى انى شاركت فى الموضوع دا سر بينا​*


----------



## michle (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: علاء مبارك*

*موضوع جامد جدا بس حاسب على نفسك بقى*​


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: علاء مبارك*

*


merola قال:



هههههههههههههههه
لا بجد دا كريم اوووووووووووووووووى 
اوعى حد يقول لحسنى انى شاركت فى الموضوع دا سر بينا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههه 

ينفع اقوله انا 

شكراااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: علاء مبارك*

*


michle قال:



موضوع جامد جدا بس حاسب على نفسك بقى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا موجود يابنى 

انا مش بخاف اللى من ربى 

نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *علاء مبارك راح يشتري عربية جاكوار ب مليون جنيه .. صاحب المعرض شاف علاء و كدة ما رضيش ياخد فلوس خالص
> يا فندم ما يصحش سيادتك ابن الريس اخد فلوس ازاي
> علاء: دا حقك
> الراجل : يا فندم مش ممكن .. دي طلعت من عندي خلاص هدية لسعادتك
> ...



جميله جدااااااا

  فين صاحب هذا المعرض عشان نرحله

        هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kokielpop (23 أغسطس 2008)

*


النهيسى قال:



			جميله جدااااااا

  فين صاحب هذا المعرض عشان نرحله

        هههههههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تانى شارع وراء بيتنا 

هههههههههههههه


شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2008)

أنا رحت تانى شارع وراء بيتكم لم أجده بتضحك على عايز العربيات لوحدك   هههههههه


----------



## kokielpop (24 أغسطس 2008)

*


النهيسى قال:



			أنا رحت تانى شارع وراء بيتكم لم أجده بتضحك على عايز العربيات لوحدك   هههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك النهيسى 

نورت الموضوع 

*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: علاء مبارك*

_مش عارفة ليه حاسة انك مش هتعمر فى البلد كتير 

شكل واحدة صاحبيتنا عاديتك الله يكون فى عونك​_


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه


فعلا مش علاء بن مبارك 


عاوزينة يعمل ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة يعنى!!


ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## kokielpop (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: علاء مبارك*

*


engy_love_jesus قال:



مش عارفة ليه حاسة انك مش هتعمر فى البلد كتير 

شكل واحدة صاحبيتنا عاديتك الله يكون فى عونك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه

ربنا معانا نعمل ايه ​*


----------



## kokielpop (26 أغسطس 2008)

*


dodi lover قال:



هههههههههههههههههههه


فعلا مش علاء بن مبارك 


عاوزينة يعمل ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة يعنى!!


ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل






أنقر للتوسيع...


نعمل ايه 

ربنا على المفترى ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة​


----------



## kokielpop (26 أغسطس 2008)

*


فراشة مسيحية قال:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههه

شكراااااااااا جدااااااااااااا 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## Mina Darwish (26 أغسطس 2008)

جامدة جدا
مرسي اووووووي


----------



## kokielpop (26 أغسطس 2008)

*


mina darwish قال:



			جامدة جدا
مرسي اووووووي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااا جداااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## سمسم باشا (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *علاء مبارك راح يشتري عربية جاكوار ب مليون جنيه .. صاحب المعرض شاف علاء و كدة ما رضيش ياخد فلوس خالص
> يا فندم ما يصحش سيادتك ابن الريس اخد فلوس ازاي
> علاء: دا حقك
> الراجل : يا فندم مش ممكن .. دي طلعت من عندي خلاص هدية لسعادتك
> ...




*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر
ههههههههههههههههههه
يعطيك العافية
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## kokielpop (27 أغسطس 2008)

*


سمسم باشا قال:



			شكراااااااااااا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا ​*


----------



## kokielpop (27 أغسطس 2008)

*


كليم متى قال:



مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر
ههههههههههههههههههه
يعطيك العافية
سلام المسيح
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## yousteka (28 أغسطس 2008)

مرسي حلوة كتير

بس ممكن تخليه يحجزلي 4 من العربيات اللي هو هيشتريهم


----------



## kokielpop (29 أغسطس 2008)

*


yousteka قال:



مرسي حلوة كتير

بس ممكن تخليه يحجزلي 4 من العربيات اللي هو هيشتريهم

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااااجدااااااااااااااااالمرورك

نورتي اااااااااااااالموضوع
​*


----------



## iam_with_you (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                                               ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                                                             ههههههههههههههه
                                                                     هههههه
جامدة جدا ياخرابى اية دة


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

بجد جميلة جداً

حتوحشنا بجد
هههههه

شكرا ليك يا كوكى​*


----------



## kokielpop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*


iam_with_you قال:



			ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                                               ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                                                             ههههههههههههههه
                                                                     هههههه
جامدة جدا ياخرابى اية دة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه 

ربنا يخليك 
ونورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*


r0o0o0ky قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

بجد جميلة جداً

حتوحشنا بجد
هههههه

شكرا ليك يا كوكى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يخليك يارب 

يعم متخافش ربنا موجود 

هههههههههههههه 

بس اسال عليا 

ههههههههههه 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## dark_angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ده علاء باشا


----------



## kokielpop (25 يناير 2009)

*


dark_angel قال:



			ده علاء باشا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههه


نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## porio (26 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*


*جامدة بجد*


*متخفش لو رحت السجن هاجى ازورك*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## رانا (26 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kokielpop (26 يناير 2009)

*


porio قال:



ههههههههههههههههههه


جامدة بجد


متخفش لو رحت السجن هاجى ازورك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


طب اوى تنسى العيش والحلاوة 

ههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (26 يناير 2009)

*


رانا قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يفرحك كمان وكمان 

تسلمى على المرور 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------

